# hat jemand einen zischenden sound?



## mR.fLopPy (11. Juli 2002)

hi

ich brauche irgend einen sound mit den man etwas ganz schnelles beschreiben kann und vielleicht noch ein krach am ende? habs mit fr. loops probiert aber ich bekomm nur das krachen hin *gg*

hab auch im internet unter websounds gesucht.. (vergeblich)

achja weiß  einer wie man in fr. loops externe sounds (mp3s od wav) imporiert?

hoffe das ihr mir weiter helfen könnt
ciao floppy


----------



## AKM<2b> (19. Juli 2002)

Hier gibts coole Sounds in Paketen umsonst (Arcade...)
findste bestimmt was.
http://www.meanrabbit.com/wavhtml/wavepage.htm

Bei fruityloops gibts im Samples Verzeichnis irgendein Unterverzeichnis Import oder so.... zumindest musst du die da einfach reinkopieren. und dann in der Sampleauswahlleiste rechts  auswählen (ziemlich weit unten)
O.K. ist ein bischen ******** erklärt aber ich habs lange nicht mehr benutzt.

2b


----------



## mR.fLopPy (20. Juli 2002)

thx für deine antwort!
die site ist echt gut.. und deine erklärung ist auch nicht so schrottig wie du denkst ;-)

danke noch mal


----------

